# Great value in the ongoing Dust Wars saga...



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great review.

How is the upper bag held on? Is there a cloth or metal band?

You might want to get a "Long Ranger" remote control. That way you wouldn't have to mess with the switch
and you would be able to turn it on from anywhere in the shop.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Gary,

Sorry I forgot that part…the upper bag is held on by feeding a steel clamping strap through loops on the felt bag. The bottom bag is held in place with another steel clamping strap but there are clips to hold the lower bag in place while you put the clamp on tightly. Seems to work pretty well. I have yet to change the lower bag but it worked well when I put the first bag on.

As for the remote switch, Karson recommended a remote as well. I will probably go that route as soon as I get settled on the wiring. I think there are diffences in the 110 and the 220 remotes so I want to make sure I have everything set before I buy one.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, you either have to buy the 110 or 220 volt version. I have had one for years and it works great.

Thanks for the info about the straps. My old DC has cloth straps which every once in a while come off
making on hell of a mess.

I ordered a couple of steel ones from Grizzly. I should have them tomorrow, so I will see how they work.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations on your new DC system.

I installed Penn State Long Ranger Blast Gates in my ductworklast year,

so check mine out.

I've had the remote switch for years, but switched to the Long Ranger gates.

I can still use my remote, but whats nice with *L R Gates* you don't have run, & close the open gates.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good review. I'm thinking about upgrading my DC and will take a look as the Steel City machine.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I replaced my cloth lower bag with 6mil plastic bags. When I had the cloth bag on I filled it to overflowing whiling planing. The plastic bag allows me to monitor the contents much better. Now I only allow it to fill about 1/2 full before I empty it. We know some people who own horses that use sawdust for bedding so I'm able to get rid of mine that way, as long as it doesn't contain any maple. Horses are allergic to maple wood.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Owen Don't give the horses Walnut. I don't know about Maple but I had 2 horses come down with Lamatius (sp) after I put walnut shavings in their stalls.

Great looking DC Greg.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Great review Greg.

Lee


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Good going Greg. Great review.


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review, you may have made my decision slightly easier. But i still have to obsess over it for a couple of more weeks.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great review..I have been considering the smaller version(1hp) but with the same features. As far as the switch is concearned, you could easily get a remote switch at Woodcraft, but then you have to keep track of the remote!


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice review. You just saved me from doing one on this same DC. I just ordered my new table saw and this same DC unit. I do like the fact that the lower bag is plastic and that the top bag is a 1 micron. Great job and thanks for putting this info out there for everyone.


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

I have this same dust collector myself, so far I have been very pleased with how it works. I have it positioned in the corner of my workshop and as Greg mentioned it can be difficult to reach the power switch. I am looking into either adding a remote RF switch for it or adding a switch to the outlet.

-Mark


----------



## dlux (Dec 31, 2008)

This just in,

SC is offering a $100 instant rebate on this until 4-30-2009 at most places driving the price down to $299.
Would you guys say that that is a good deal? I'm thinking of getting one myself at that price point through ToolKing so I won't have to pay tax and only $10 shipping.


----------

